#upstart 2007-04-02
<int0x0c> how is upstart on gentoo coming along?
<int0x0c> it seems like there's a pretty complete rc emulation layer
#upstart 2007-04-04
<_ion> You don't have to be shouting all at once. :-)
<chillywilly> LALALALALA
* Starting logfile irclogs/upstart.log
<neilm> wonder if anyone can help me with an upstart issue..
<neilm> specifically getting it to run after the initrd has finished everything.
#upstart 2007-04-05
<neilm_> got a quick question if anyone is around
#upstart 2007-04-08
<Teek> hello
#upstart 2008-04-01
<asdaf> Hi all
<asdaf> I was wondering if there is any way in upstart to reload a job description from file
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> just change the file
<Keybuk> Upstart will automatically reload it
<Keybuk> if the job is running, you will need to stop it - let it stop, and then start it again
<asdaf> ok, this works if inotify works, but I have a read-only filesystem and would like to use links for some job files placed in a writable location
<asdaf> so if I change the target file of the symlink, inotify is not aware of it
<Keybuk> right
<asdaf> do you think it would be possible to add an event to force reload, something like 'initctl emit reload myjob'
<asdaf> ?
<Keybuk> it'll be present in trunk
<Keybuk> everything necessary to do it is there
<Keybuk> probably just a general "reload" command though to reload all jobs
<asdaf> great!
<jdong> Keybuk: can Upstart start Upstart? ;-)
<Keybuk> jdong: yes
<Keybuk> jdong: kill -TERM 1
 * jdong doesn't dare figure out what that actually does :D
<Keybuk> it makes upstart re-exec itself
<jdong> cool
<Keybuk> you have to get the running upstart to do it so that the new copy still has pid 1
<Keybuk> upstart --replace isn't possible
<jdong> ah
<brendan_> Keybuk: is that job reloading something that was recently fixed?
<brendan_> in 0.3.8 it doesn't seem to ever reload the job description
<brendan_> at least, in my environment
<Keybuk> it should
<Keybuk> 0.3.8 is largely the same as 0.3.9
<brendan_> oh, is it using inotify to see that the file changed?
<brendan_> that could be my problem, since the /etc filesystem is on nfs and i don't change the files on the host running upstart
<Keybuk> it does use inotify, yes
<tannewt> are upstart init scripts shutdown and started up upon suspend and resume?
<tannewt> in ubuntu?
<mbiebl> tannewt: no
<tannewt> mbiebl: so I should not write them as upstart init files but legacy init?
<mbiebl> tannewt: why should they? suspend/resume != start/shutdown
<tannewt> mbiebl: true, but my daemon needs to be restarted on resume
<mbiebl> tannewt: hook that up with pm-utils
<tannewt> mbiebl: hmm, okay, I was looking in /etc/acpi/{suspend,resume}.d.  are those scripts different than regular init?
<mbiebl> yes
<tannewt> ok, so I'd write inits for that and upstart for startup/shutdown?
<mbiebl> they serve a different purpose
<mbiebl> You could set up pm-utils to emit shutdown / resume events
<mbiebl> Then your upstart job can react on this.
<mbiebl> Or, if your daemon is started via a legacy sysv init script, create a hook for pm-utils and use the restartservice method.
<tannewt> mbiebl: oh, all right, sweet that sounds good, thanks
#upstart 2008-04-02
<sadmac2> Keybuk: are there any events which a standard install of upstart generates besides startup and runlevel ?
<sadmac2> Keybuk: we need a list for documentation
<Keybuk> "stalled"
<Keybuk> (no jobs are running)
<Keybuk> "control-alt-delete"
<Keybuk> (self explanatory)
<Keybuk> "kbdrequest"
<Keybuk> (allegedly alt-up-arrow, but I've never seen it)
<Keybuk> "power-status-changed" (init received SIGPWR)
<Keybuk> "starting JOB"
<Keybuk> "started JOB"
<Keybuk> "stopping JOB"
<Keybuk> "stopped JOB"
<sadmac2> our fedora.serial_console_available thing should probably be in our list too.
<Keybuk> and as you say, "startup" and "runlevel RUNLEVEL"
<sadmac2> cool
<Keybuk> there used to be an idle event as well
<Keybuk> but I think I removed that
<Keybuk> yes, I did
<sadmac2> heh. screensaver via upstart.
<sadmac2> start 5min after idle ; exec /usr/bin/xscreensaver
<sadmac2> and now to class
#upstart 2008-04-03
<TimothyP> Hello, I want to use upstart to make modifications to files just after rc3 but before rc5 on ubuntu. I've created a script and when I use initcrl emit rc3 the blankfix script get's executed, but it does not seem to be executed when I actually reboot the system. (Ubuntu) any ideas how to solve this?
<keesj> perhaps it this rc system is different from what you and I think
<keesj> in /etc/inittab is written de default runlevel
<keesj> and only script for that level get executed (not everything below)
<TimothyP> oh but I do't have /etc/inittab
<TimothyP> do't = don't
<keesj> inittab wat the "old" non upstart way
<TimothyP> if I set console output, and I echo in the script part of my eventscript, where would I find that output after the system has booted, perhaps I can see if it actually get's executed that way
#upstart 2008-04-04
<tannewt> how do I find out what events are emitted in upstart currently?
<brendan_> tannewt: the list of all possible events, or the current state?
<brendan_> ah, gone
#upstart 2009-03-31
<UnwashedMeme> does 0.3.9 have the ability to start a standard program as a daemon (do the terminal detaching and whatnot)? I've not been able to get that to work...
<mbiebl> UnwashedMeme: If the program doesn't fork, it should be no problem
<UnwashedMeme> mbiebl: it doesn't fork, but all i ever get is that it exited with error.  Can I have the console logged so i can figure out why?
<mbiebl> logd is broken, bu "console output"
<mbiebl> should work, when you are on the console
<UnwashedMeme> what console should that go to? the one from which i do initctl start?
<mbiebl> just try it ;-)
<UnwashedMeme> yeah
<UnwashedMeme> and i don't get anything
<UnwashedMeme> well, i get initctl's output
<UnwashedMeme> but nothing beyond its reporting
<mbiebl> are you starting it from a tty or a xterm?
<UnwashedMeme> over ssh...
<UnwashedMeme> so a xterm i suppose?
<mbiebl> yeah, that doesn't work
<UnwashedMeme> from an actual console might provide better results?
<mbiebl> yes
<UnwashedMeme> unfortunately not, the same output as from ssh.
<mbiebl> Then your process does not produce any output
<mbiebl> could you pastebin your job file
<UnwashedMeme> yeah, give me one minute
<UnwashedMeme> mbiebl:  http://pastebin.com/d58a3983
<UnwashedMeme> I've been trying various combinations of daemon (which i take is incorrect because this doesn't fork), service, and console
<UnwashedMeme> annotated with a version of detachtty that does http://pastebin.com/d3707d019
<mbiebl> UnwashedMeme: does it work if you specify the path to the binary directly in exec
<UnwashedMeme> i'll try
<mbiebl> instead of building it via env variables
<UnwashedMeme> same results
<mbiebl> maybe there is a problem with the LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<mbiebl> you could try to put all this inside a script ... end script section
<mbiebl> and if you want to monitor the daemon, use exec, to replace the current shell and respawn instead of service
<UnwashedMeme> mbiebl: putting everything in the script (vars and start) didn't seem to change anything.  I'm going to mess with it more later, thanks a lot for the help.
#upstart 2009-04-02
<sadmac2> Keybuk: so when do we get to see some of the 0.10 code?
<sadmac2> *puppy eyes*
<Keybuk> still targetting June
<sadmac2> so nobody gets to see it til then?
<Keybuk> depends
 * Keybuk is experimenting with GIT
<Keybuk> and haven't yet decided either way yet
<sadmac2> ...???!!!
<sadmac2> git? I mean, I like git, but... what's got you all open-minded about it all of the sudden?
<Keybuk> I'm just experimenting
<Keybuk> am using anjuta instead of emacs
<Keybuk> (as well)
<Keybuk> deciding which I feel more productive with/in
<notting> what, no eclipse?
<Keybuk> Eclipse leads to Java, Java leads to suffering
<sadmac2> I haven't used anjuta in ages.
<sadmac2> last I used it it was barely standing.
<ion_> Keybuk and git? What next? A girlfriend? :-P
<sadmac2> I think if you must have an IDE emacs is the way to go. No IDE is going to do everything we expect of an IDE well, which means the only way to do it right would be to either make everything pluggable (AHHH!) or just make it a tool to operate other tools in a uniform way.
<sadmac2> Keybuk: do you have an emacs editing shortcuts plugin for that?
<Keybuk> why would I?
<sadmac2> just because you're getting the IDE doesn't mean you should give up being able to manipulate the damn source
<ion_> I thought you already do if you pick emacs instead of vim. ;-)
<sadmac2> ion_: given what happened to the last gay british computer scientist I read about, I'd say he'd better either do that or move :) (wikipedia: Alan Turing)
<ion_> Heh
<keesj> I am very slowly getting used to GIT but it was a painfull experiance at first
<keesj> with upstart it's just the oposite. it was a fun and good and great the begining...
#upstart 2009-04-03
<gastag> hi all, can anyone point me to some documentation on the 0.5 series of upstart?
<Keybuk> gastag: there isn't much
<gastag> ok, so for stanzas definitions I have to look at the code, right?
<Keybuk> the documentation is deliberately missing to stop people trying to do too much with it
<gastag> isn't it considered stable?
<Keybuk> the interfaces are not stable
<Keybuk> thus the 0. version number
<Keybuk> instead I've been concentrating on getting the core code stable
<Keybuk> and the functionality and design we want
<Keybuk> the current (0.3 and 0.5) series of Upstart are really only intended (and tested) working in a "backwards compatible" mode
<gastag> I'm currently using 0.3.9, but I'd like to make use of some of the 0.5 features
<Keybuk> which ones?
<gastag> Keybuk, mainly states, to be able to define multiple conditions to be true for a job to be started
<Keybuk> 0.5 doesn't have states
<gastag> ok, but you can define multiple job status as 'start on started dbus and started gdm'
<gastag> isn't this in 0.5 ?
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> but it doesn't work
<Keybuk> for example
<Keybuk> you start dbus
<Keybuk> nothing happens
<Keybuk> you start gdm
<Keybuk> now your job starts as well
<Keybuk> which is good
<Keybuk> now you stop gdm
<Keybuk> your job stops (I assume you have stop on stopping dbus or stopping gdm as well)
<Keybuk> and you start gdm again (you were just restarting it)
<Keybuk> your job stays stopped
<gastag> so this just works the first time you start a job?
<Keybuk> yes
<gastag> why this choice?
<Keybuk> it wasn't a choice, it just didn't work
<Keybuk> we thought there was a way to make it work, but that didn't pan out
<Keybuk> so that's the big fix for 0.10, which is out in June
<gastag> I understand, thanks
<keesj> in 0.3.9 you can have multiple start on items
<gastag> keesj, yes but the conditions are in OR, I'd need AND
<keesj> to solve thisproblem I guess that one would need to make upstart itself keep a in-memory tree of the "state machine"
<keesj> but even the "and" is a little strange when your tinkg of everything as a event
<gastag> I agree, but "started" and "stopped" can be thought as sort of states
<Plouj> hi
<Plouj> is python needed for running upstart (d-bus bindings) or is it just necessary for the build/compilation of upstart?
<Keybuk> just the build
<Plouj> oh, nice
<Plouj> then there's hope it will fit on my space limited system
<gastag> sorry, is the failure in oom_adj open failure just a warning in 0.5.1 or it is still a fatal error?
<Keybuk> still an error
<gastag> ah ok, so it wasn't a problem in my system. I saw the bug marked as fix released in 0.5.0, but it still happened to me in 0.5.1
<Keybuk> what's the bug#?
<gastag> 259801
<gastag> sorry, it's not fixed in upstart
<Keybuk> didn't think so :p
<keesj> gastag: started and stopped are kind of states but there are other states like stopping...
#upstart 2010-04-05
<Nikratio> What is the best way to give an upstart job access to the environment variables defined in /etc/environment? Unfortunately upstart does not seem to run pam_env.so, and explicitly sourcing /etc/environment in a script block requires to add additional "export" declarations into the script for all the variables (which is nasty, because I then have to manually  keep the upstart config and /etc/environment in sync)
<ion> PAM support is in TODO.
<ion> For now, use su.
<Nikratio> A plain "su [user] -c command" creates a su:session log entry in auth.log, but the variables are still not defined.
<Nikratio> Does it have to be a login-su?
<ion> I don’t know offhand, you’ll have to test it.
<Nikratio> Actually I did test it, and with su -l it works. I was hoping to extract some info on why that's necessary. But I guess I'm in the wrong room for that ;-)
#upstart 2010-04-06
<vinilios> i created the following upstart conf file http://pastebin.com/2KCd7tNq , run.sh actually runs a java application, while the job starts fine, stop freezes, any idea how to fix it ?
<notting> Keybuk: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=577709#c5 <- opinions?
<Keybuk> notting: that sounds like the old init it still running?
<notting> Keybuk: right, it was the equivalent of apt-get dist-upgrade (or whatever) from a 0.3.x system to one that contains 0.6.x
<Keybuk> in that dist-upgrade, we restart init
<notting> Keybuk: which promptly loses track of all its jobs?
<Keybuk> when we were using 0.3, that was just gettys and stuff, which wasn't an issue
<notting> hm, would have to run some tests to see how practical that is
<sadmac2_> notting: it could work. we might not kill some things like X on shutdown but nothing major.
<halfline> gdm is what handles killing X
<halfline> of course upstart is what handles killing gdm
<sadmac2_> halfline: precisely
<halfline> but there's that kill -TERM -1 or whatever anyway
<caolanm> I'm trying out ubuntu lucid beta 1, and upstart doesn't seem to be firing scripts with "start on startup" ...has anyone had success with this?
<Keybuk> caolanm: it probably is, but whatever those scripts need isn't ready yet
<caolanm> Keybuk: how are those dependencies defined? all the script says is start on startup
<caolanm> (I'm working from this guide: http://howtonode.org/deploying-node-upstart-monit)
<caolanm> I tried changing it to "start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up IFACE=eth0)"
<caolanm> which seems to fire, but I get strange errors regarding missing files
<Keybuk> caolanm: you should talk to the maintainers of the software you're trying to update
<sadmac> Keybuk: RE: Is this a mountpoint?, why not iterate mtab/proc/wherever and get a list of em?
<Keybuk> do you realise how many corner cases that has? :)
<sadmac> Keybuk: that + realpath should be == profit
<Keybuk> what about if you've got a full filesystem
<Keybuk> then you recursively bind mount the /real directory onto /
<sadmac> not sure, but that's enough to make me want to not think about it anymore. Your way is fine. :)
<sadmac> Keybuk: also did you see my last upstart blogging?
<Keybuk> no?
<sadmac> Keybuk: http://screwyouenterpriseedition.blogspot.com/2010/04/upstart-service-mangement-modeled-as-bi.html
<Keybuk> sadmac: the funny thing is, that blog post makes about as much sense to me as most of your first draft proposals :p
<sadmac> Keybuk: I impersonate myself well.
<sadmac> Keybuk: also, I would assert that that blog post contains a lifetime supply of release codenames.
<notting> sadmac: 577709 updated with brief testing
<dvrcoder> question: can i make a upstart script dependent on the start of an oldschool init.d script? say, with "start on SYSVINITNAME"?
<sadmac> dvrcoder: you can put an "initctl emit somefunkything" at the end of your sysvinit script, then do start on somefunkything. You could also instrument /etc/rc in a similar way to get such events for everything (which I believe fedora is doing now)
<dvrcoder> sadmac: thanks. i'll try and pray it gets my job done :D
<sadmac> notting: comitted and tagged. seem to be having some trouble with koji and/or ssl. wanna kick em off?
<notting> sadmac: well, i was trolling for comments on the idea
<sadmac> notting: among the horrible solutions thats the one that will cause the least screaming.
<sadmac> notting: and the good solution might be ready for F-14
<sadmac> actually it won't be applicable for F-14
<dvrcoder> to create my own upstart script, is it enough to write a blabla.conf and put it in /etc/init, or do i have to register it somewhere additionally?
<Keybuk> dvrcoder: ys
#upstart 2010-04-08
<ultrav1olet> anyone alive here?
<ultrav1olet> can anyone help me with Fedora 13 upstart? I have changed tty.conf to this: http://pastebin.ca/1858626 but no mingetty ever starts
<ultrav1olet> Is "\" supported for breaking the lines into two?
<plautrba> ultrav1olet: you need to have line 9 and 10 inside script ... end script
<ultrav1olet> plautrba: in Fedora 13 this file is started by another file
<JanC> "Line breaks within a stanza are permitted within single or double quotes, or if preceeded by a blackslash." (from the manual)
<ultrav1olet> JanC: so, my file is OK?
<JanC> no
<plautrba> ultrav1olet: you cannot use just '[ "$tty" = "tty1" ]', it has to be in 'script' stanza
<ultrav1olet> plautrba: I got it
<ultrav1olet> so script/end script denotes bash section? :)
<plautrba> it's executed as '/bin/sh -e -c <content of script stanza>'
<JanC> certainly not *bash* section
<caolanm> it seems like "start on startup" fires before my home partition is mounted in lucid, should I be waiting for some other event?
<Keybuk> start on filesystem
<caolanm> Keybuk: it still doesn't seem to find anything on other partitions than root (I also have encryption turned on for /home if that makes a difference)
<Keybuk> filesystem only happens after everything in /etc/fstab is mounted
<Keybuk> (and root is r/w)
<caolanm> hmm
<caolanm> the works fine if run manually once the machine has booted, but can't seem to find files when run during boot.... what is the latest possible stage in the boot process I could run a job?
<Keybuk> caolanm: shutdown? :-)
<Keybuk> "filesystem" is generally the last significant event
<Keybuk> everything after that is services
<caolanm> heh
<caolanm> ok
<caolanm> this is seriously confusing then
<caolanm> Keybuk: hey, sorry to keep bugging you on this, but I'm pretty sure its related to mounting /home... if I move it to /opt (on the root partition) it works!
<Keybuk> /home isn't boot essential in Ubuntu
<caolanm> ah I see
<Keybuk> add "bootwait" to the options for it in /etc/fstab
<caolanm> I saw a bug related to that in karmic, stopping the computer from booting
<caolanm> any idea if that was fixed for lucid? ...I'm working on a remote machine and don't want it to go down :\
<caolanm> well, I can risk it I suppose :)
<Keybuk> it's deliberate
<Keybuk> lucid still won't wait for /home
 * caolanm crosses fingers
<caolanm> damn, it didn't come back up
<caolanm> Keybuk: thanks for your help, I have a much better idea of what to look into now!
<bencc> can upstart rotate logs?
<bencc> I'm using ubuntu lucid
<sadmac> bencc: no. You need logrotate or what have you (though upstart can certainly /run/ that program)
<bencc> sadmac: it'll be cool if I could define it as part of my upstart script
#upstart 2010-04-09
<twb> Is this an appropriate channel to ask stupid questions about SJR's bootchart implementation?
<twb> Namely, whether I can/should use it on a sysvinit-based Debian Sid system.
<sadmac2> twb: I don't think so
<sadmac2> twb: but then sillier discussions have happened in here :)
<sadmac2> twb: but also sjr isn't in the channel so no love
<twb> Yeah, I noticed :-(
<sadmac2> I'd imagine he's in bed or just waking up
<twb> In case anyone cares, it looks like git://github.com/mmeeks/bootchart.git includes SJR's work and pybootchartgui.
<intgr> Hi, what's the "right way" to check the status of a daemon and restart if it's running, in a package "postinst" script?
#upstart 2010-04-10
<GNU\colossus> hi there. I just asked what's the reasoning behind changing /etc/event.d to /etc/init in 10.04, and they told me it's an "upstream change".
<GNU\colossus> so I thought I'd just relay my question here: what's the reasoning behind the change?
<GNU\colossus> what's so bad about /etc/event.d/, now that all distros using Upstart actually adopted that path? is /etc/init/ at least going to be mandatory?
<ion> event.d is simply a confusing name, since the files aren’t events.
<GNU\colossus> ion: and that's the official reason to break all the guides and docs out there describing how to interface with upstart's init-scripts from 200X to march 2010? I mean, it's not like there aren't many, many rather confusing things in a GNU/Linux or UNIX systems because of history, right? why not just stick to accepted de-facto standards?
<ion> The job syntax itself has changed as well.
<ion> And will change further in the future.
<ion> The current directory name will most likely stay, though.
<GNU\colossus> ion: why not include a version identifier in the scripts themselves then?
<ion> It’s planned for future versions to have automatic backwards compability for ≥ 0.6 job definitions.
<ion> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMtFarv7FuA
<Keybuk> ion: ?
<ion> Offtopic, just some old beatboxing of mine.
<Keybuk> ahh
#upstart 2010-04-11
<Stevee> hello, i've questions to some stanzas of upstart 0.5.1 and abouve
<Stevee> they aren't describet in the wiki
<Stevee> what does the stanza "task" do ?
<ion> See init(5)
<Stevee> oh are the describet in the man pages
<Stevee> ?
#upstart 2011-04-04
<bbucommander> Hello all.  Not sure if this the right place to ask, but I am trying to run a shell script to mount my RAID 5 disk on boot and am wondering how I can use Upstart to accomplish this.  I followed the basic Upstart tutorials and tried placing a source reference to the script in pre-start and post-start sections of several files, but so far no luck.
<bbucommander> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 with latest updates.  My RAID 5 is fakeraid using Intel Matrix Raid tech.
<ion> In Ubuntu the udev stuff should handle that. If it doesn’t you probably should report a bug against whatever package provides the required stuff for the fakeraid in question.
<bbucommander> The problem is that my RAID 5 partition is larger than 2 TB, so I have to use GPT for my partition table.  Since dmraid does not support GPT out of the box, I have to run a script calling kpartx to handle the task.
<ion> kpartx probably should come with the necessary udev stuff to automate that then.
<bbucommander> Is there a systematic way to check for udev automation?
<bbucommander> Or an easy way? :-)
<ion> Look in /lib/udev/rules.d
<ion> Perhaps dpkg -L kpartx | fgrep udev/rules.d
<bbucommander> Sure enough!  I found: /lib/udev/rules.d/95-kpartx.rules
<JanC> bbucommander: do you have multiple partitions on the RAID 5 disk ?
<bbucommander> No, just one.
<JanC> then why use a partition table at all?  ☺
<bbucommander> Could I still read the disk from Windows without one?
<JanC> maybe not
<JanC> no idea
<bbucommander> I will look into it.  Good idea, hadn't thought of not using a partition table whatsoever.
<JanC> I think Windows can mount USB flash sticks without a partition table, so in theory it should be possible
<bbucommander> Forgive my ignorance of udev, but are all udev rules executed every boot?  Is there way to check if the kpartx rule is firing?
<bbucommander> Ah, never mind.  I stumbled upon an Ubuntu bug report that essentially cleared up the issue.  The udev rule for kpartx is in fact buggy and needs repair.  Thanks ion and JanC for your help!
#upstart 2011-04-06
<munderwo> Hi, I have an icecast server that changes its user once its starts up. And I think its having problems doing that. how do I get upstart to start it as root?
<munderwo> fixed! expect fork!
#upstart 2011-04-07
<Keybuk> jhunt_, SpamapS: one for your cookbook:
<Keybuk> thing.conf:
<Keybuk>   start on <some event>
<Keybuk>   script
<Keybuk>     :
<Keybuk>   end script
<Keybuk> thing-sync.conf:
<Keybuk>   start on <some other event> and stopped thing
<Keybuk>   task
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> especially useful when <some other event> is "starting"
<peregrine81> can anyone tell me whats wrong with this upstart script?? http://pastie.org/1769214 ubuntu 10.04, upstart 0.6.5
<ion> What’s ‘2>&1i’?
<Keybuk> ion: a sure sign of a vi user
<ion> hehe
<ion> FWIW, i don’t remember ever adding ‘i’s into files by mistake.
<ion> It’s probably not even my most frequent command for switching into insert mode.
#upstart 2011-04-08
<hsuh> hello. i have this upstart script is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/591234/, it lives in /etc/init/omg.conf, it is chmod u+x, and start omg, stop omg work as expected.. it just doesn't start on reboot
<hsuh> any idea what could be going on ?
<JanC> just wait a bit longer and it will start^W^W^Wyou will get an answer  :P
#upstart 2011-04-09
<steffen_b> hi
<steffen_b> urghs systemd
<steffen_b> someone here tried user upstart jobs 
<steffen_b> or starting jobs by user ? 
<steffen_b> I allways get: start: You do not have permission to modify job
<steffen_b> ok found my way - creating user jobs
<steffen_b> user jobs dont get system events ?
#upstart 2012-04-03
<blami_> hi. I'm porting sysv init script that starts/stops dropbox for all users defined in /etc/default/dropbox. Is having two upstart scripts - one for per-user dropbox instance supervision (keyword: instance $USER) and second for bootstrapping all per-user instances a good idea?
<SpamapS> blami: sure. You can also use 'user' jobs and just let users who have dropbox put a file in ~/.initNt
<SpamapS> ahh.. thank you HUD, for that lovely keyboard insanity
<SpamapS> blami: ~/.init is what I meant ;)
<ha1dfo> hi all. i'm developing services to ubuntu, and i'd like to execute a task that takes time on shutdown. I tried putting it to post-exec but it seems that init is not waiting for my job to finish but kills it. what is the proper way to do it?
<blami> SpamapS: that's very nice solution, even smf does not support such thing!
<blami> SpamapS: these 'user' jobs, when they get started? during boot or when user is logged in?
<SpamapS> blami: they get started on the events that their start on defines
<blami> SpamapS: so no login is needed, love it! Well maybe upstart does not use cgroups and early sockets but at least is straightforward and does the things that user expects :) 
<SpamapS> blami: its not quite that easy. THe user has to run 'initctl' at least once for Upstart to find the config files.
<SpamapS> blami: otherwise at boot time upstart would have to iterate over all known users.. which would not be efficient.
#upstart 2012-04-04
<qknight> JanC: thanks 
<qknight> JanC: and the startOn is a line in a script which then builds the upstart configuration
<qknight> JanC: so you think that the upstart script could be designed to produce an 'upsmon' event, maybe that is the case... have to check that
<JanC> qknight: I don't know
<JanC> if you use 'upsmon' instead of 'started upsmon', then yes
<JanC> 'started upsmon' is essentially an abbreviation of 'started JOB=upsmon'
<JanC> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#explanations
<JanC> so 'upsmon' means there is an 'upsmon' event
<JanC> while 'started upsmon' means there is a 'started' event with a 'JOB' parameter/variable that has the value 'upsmon'
<JanC> qknight: does that explain things?
<qknight> yes, thanks very much
#upstart 2012-04-06
<jY> i have an app that double forks.. i put the expect daemon and it works.. but it's not picking up the correct process.. when i stop it it kills 1 but not the real process
<tlvb> Hi, I'm trying to set up a reverse ssh tunnel (triggering on static-network-up) but it does not start automatically, manual start is ok though, any suggestions on what to do next?
<SpamapS> jY: are you sure it double forks for the main process?
<SpamapS> tlvb: I'd use 'runlevel [2345]' instead of 'static-network-up'
<SpamapS> tlvb: just simpler
<jY> SpamapS: ya my fork/clone count is 2
<jY> via a strace
<tlvb> SpamapS: I tried that too, but no cigar
<SpamapS> jY: are you certain that the second fork is the main process though? sounds like it is not.
<SpamapS> tlvb: then its probably starting but failing. Anything in /var/log/syslog ?
<SpamapS> tlvb: since, you wouldn't be able to login if runlevel 2 was not reached. ;)
<tlvb> SpamapS: nothing in syslog that I know of, but it may be failing grepping skills
<tlvb> SpamapS: this is the script by the way: http://pastebin.com/8z2xF88W
<jY> SpamapS: resque-web is doing something funny
<jY> here is my ps tree
<SpamapS> tlvb: the job name would appear with a failure status
<jY> http://pastie.org/3740040
<jY> if i stop it  it kills the /bin/sh -e /proc/self/fd/11
<tlvb> SpamapS: nope, nothing in syslog except from an earlier manual start/stop with extra logging turned on
<SpamapS> tlvb: pastebin your job file maybe?
<tlvb> SpamapS: job file? you mean the /etc/init/... I did that a few lines up, though I see now I mislabeled it as the script
<jY> even if i try expect fork.. same result
<SpamapS> tlvb: I would not expect that to 'expect fork'
<SpamapS> jY: if you are using 'script', the fork to run the script counts as one fork
<tlvb> I read a note on how to find out if expect fork or expect daemon (or nothing) is proper, hang on
<jY> SpamapS: here's my conf  http://pastie.org/3740075
<tlvb> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#id153 <-yep that's the one, and that told me to put expect fork
<SpamapS> jY: start on startup is *WAY* too early
<SpamapS> jY: no network interfaces, no filesystems mounted..
<jY> ok
<SpamapS> jY: OH and expect daemon is not part of the script, it has to be its own stanza
<jY> should i take out the sudo.. out of script then?
<SpamapS> jY: the sudo is also wrong, you should use start-stop-daemon...
<jY> ohh didn't know i could use that
<SpamapS> jY: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#run-a-job-as-a-different-user
<jY> thanks
<SpamapS> jY: but the expect part, it has to be *before* the 'script' or after 'end script'
<SpamapS> jY: and you don't need script anyway, just use 'exec'
<jY> gotcha
<jY> SpamapS: does start-stop accept env vars set in the upstart script.. or do I have to pass them in at run time like I did with the sudo?
<SpamapS> jY: not sure.. experiment?
<jY> i get this if i debug
<jY> start-stop-daemon: stat cd /data/resque-web/; export PATH=/home/resque-web/.rbenv/bin:/home/resque-web/.rbenv/shims:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/bin; export RACK_ENV=qa; exec bundle exec rackup -p5678 >> resque-web.log 2>&1: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
#upstart 2012-04-08
<ha1dfo> hi. I'm trying to set up an upstart wrapper, and i'd like to use instance as in network-interface. Where is any parameter set / how should these scripts be invoked to use parameters?
#upstart 2013-04-01
<SpamapS> hrm.. console=tty0 console=ttyS0 .. wouldn't one expect that to try tty0, then ttyS0? I think upstart is doing that backwards
<technomancy> if I want upstart not to stop a job but to prevent it from restarting once it does stop, what's the best way to do that? should I just remove the job config from /etc/init?
<SpamapS> technomancy: you could just override all the important fields in /etc/init/jobname.override
<SpamapS> technomancy: or maintain a sentinel file and check for it in pre-start
<technomancy> I guess it's the "respawn" behaviour I want to disable
<technomancy> so I could counteract that in a separate .override file?
<SpamapS> technomancy: unfortunately no, thats a known bug. respawn can't be turned off in .override :-/
<technomancy> ok. in this case if I comment out that line in the original conf file I should be OK since I only need it off for a short window now that I think of it.
<SpamapS> technomancy: respawn only respawns on non-normal exits. If your program exits with a normal exit code or signal, respawn will not fire
<SpamapS> technomancy: you can redefine the normal exits
<SpamapS> technomancy: why is your program dying violently? Also if the goal is 'stop' then you won't have a respawn either
<technomancy> SpamapS: good to know; thanks
<technomancy> I'm sending haproxy a -SIGUSR1 which supposedly tells it to exit after all active connections have terminated and stop accepting new connections
<technomancy> it doesn't appear to be behaving quite as documented, but that's a different issue
<SpamapS> technomancy: normal exit SIGUSR1 should do it then
<technomancy> should prevent a respawn you mean?
<SpamapS> technomancy: upstart will respawn if the program dies from a signal that is not listed there
<technomancy> I see; thanks
#upstart 2013-04-02
<afournier1> hello
<afournier1> is it possible to define an env variable globally ? 
<jodh> afournier1: what's your use case?
<afournier1> i'd like to define LANG globally
<afournier1> or TERM, or TZ
<afournier1> and i only use upstart, no sysvinit scripts
<jodh> afournier1: well, for Session Inits you can now make use of 'initctl set-env', however, that won't work for system jobs (although I'm wondering about enabling that for Upstart 1.9).
<afournier1> that would be nice if it was possible to define this at upstart startup (pid 1) with a configuration file for example
<afournier1> so all children process have a configurable and some how standardized environment
<afournier1> then a job can rewrite/add variables as needed
<jodh> afournier1: please can you raise a bug so we can consider this for Upstart 1.9. I am very wary of enabling 'initctl set-env --global' for PID 1 as that could allow a job to DoS the system.
<afournier1> at the same time may not be a good idea when changing a variable
<afournier1> yes
<afournier1> i will check my process graph, maybe i can add insert a job at the begining (just after startup) 
<afournier1> between mountall and startup, would this work ?
<jodh> afournier1: you could create a "start on starting mountall" job to inject vars into mountall and all job environments that start on mountall, yes.
<afournier1> jodh: but it would not inject those vars to the jobs that start on the jobs that start on mountall, that's it ?
#upstart 2013-04-03
<skrode_> hi, has anyone here managed to get nginx work with upstart?
<skrode_> i'm using this script: http://pastebin.com/DFVLDRCZ. it works fine unless if i kill the master process using kill command
<skrode_> after killing it with kill command the pid keeps changing every few seconds
<gansbrest> hi. I need to run a service only after mount is done, ie all volumes defined in fstab were mounted
<gansbrest> how would I do it with upstart
<xnox> skrode_: after starting it for the first time. Does the pid of the master process match the one in `status nginx` ?
<SpamapS> gansbrest: start on filesystem
<SpamapS> gansbrest: but really, unless it is very special, just do 'start on runlevel [2345]'
<SpamapS> gansbrest: and stop on runlevel [016]
<gansbrest> I do start on runlevel now, but noticed that my startup happens before volume was mounted
<SpamapS> gansbrest: runlevel what?
<gansbrest> is that even possible that 0123 would execute before mount..?
<SpamapS> gansbrest: runlevel 2 is 'start on filesystem and static-networking-up' .. so .. 
<gansbrest> my runlevel is 3
<SpamapS> gansbrest: why 3?
<SpamapS> oh, RH I bet
<gansbrest> yes, centos
<SpamapS> gansbrest: check /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<SpamapS> gansbrest: what is the 'start on' there ?
<gansbrest> hm, I don't have this file
<SpamapS> oh wow
 * SpamapS is checking his own centos test box
<skrode_> xnox: yes it does
<SpamapS> the way its done is..
<SpamapS> really weird
<gansbrest> I think upstart starts systemV right?
<gansbrest> for comparability 
<SpamapS> gansbrest: yeah but.. the way its being done is.. really broken IMO
<SpamapS> no wonder lennart got frustrated and wrote systemd
<gansbrest> do you know which init script runs mounts?
<SpamapS> I have no idea
<gansbrest> I'm wondering if it's systemV script or upstart one )
<gansbrest> if it would be systemV - then I could do "start on stopped rc"
<SpamapS> gansbrest: rc.sysinit does a lot of mount stuff
<SpamapS> gansbrest: yes start on stopped rc RUNLEVEL=3 would do it
<gansbrest> but theoretically runlevel 3 should come up with mounts..? 
<skrode_> xnox: the pid of the master process matches always the one in `status nginx`, but the /var/run/nginx.pid doesn't update after killing the master process with kill command
<SpamapS> gansbrest: yes it should
<gansbrest> ah, I think my problem could be related to nework mount
<gansbrest> forgot to mention it
<gansbrest> it's not normal mount
<gansbrest> ntf sort of thing
<SpamapS> gansbrest: those are done by sysv
<gansbrest> yes, on stopped rc worked, thanks SpamapS
<FRITZ|FRITZ> hello
<FRITZ|FRITZ> so i was trying to create an upstart job on Ubuntu that would call "openvpn /home/roland/AirVPN_United\ States_UDP-443.ovpn" as root
<FRITZ|FRITZ> i created a job as launchvpn.conf which is in the /etc/init/ folder. it is not executable as per the instructions
<FRITZ|FRITZ> # launchvpn - service job file
<FRITZ|FRITZ> description "Launch VPN"
<FRITZ|FRITZ> author "FRITZ|FRITZ"
<FRITZ|FRITZ> # Start the media server after network and filesystem
<FRITZ|FRITZ> # Otherwise this lead to a unresponsive server
<FRITZ|FRITZ> start on filesystem and net-device-up IFACE!=lo
<FRITZ|FRITZ> echo "test"
<FRITZ|FRITZ> # When to stop the service
<FRITZ|FRITZ> stop on runlevel [016]
<FRITZ|FRITZ> # Automatically restart process if crashed
<FRITZ|FRITZ> respawn
<FRITZ|FRITZ> # Sets nice and ionice level for job
<FRITZ|FRITZ> nice -5
<FRITZ|FRITZ> # What to execute
<FRITZ|FRITZ> script
<FRITZ|FRITZ>         openvpn /home/roland/AirVPN_United\ States_UDP-443.ovpn
<FRITZ|FRITZ> end script
<SpamapS> FRITZ|FRITZ: in the future, please paste these things into a pastebin, such as paste.ubuntu.com
<SpamapS> FRITZ|FRITZ: "start on filesystem and net-device-up IFACE!=lo" is not what you want. You want 'start on runlevel [2345]'
<SpamapS> FRITZ|FRITZ: echo "test" is also wrong
<SpamapS> FRITZ|FRITZ: you don't need the 'script/end script', just do 'exec .....'
<FRITZ|FRITZ> let me give it a shot thanks
<SpamapS> FRITZ|FRITZ: finally you probably want to use the keyword 'task' , as this is a one time thing, not a constantly running job
<FRITZ|FRITZ> well the vpn connection I do want to have constantly…
<SpamapS> FRITZ|FRITZ: ah ok, then not task :)
<SpamapS> FRITZ|FRITZ: note that openvpn already has sysvinit scripts that will do this for you
<SpamapS> FRITZ|FRITZ: you just have to put the config file in /etc/openvpn/whatever.conf
<FRITZ|FRITZ> hmm it still does not seem to be executing properly… if i were to run sudo openvpn /home/roland/AirVPN_United\ States_UDP-443.ovpn once logged into my user account it would work… (but remain in the foreground)
<FRITZ|FRITZ> how come the upstart job doesn't seem to work?
<SpamapS> FRITZ|FRITZ: not sure, but check /var/log/upstart/name-of-your-job.log
<FRITZ|FRITZ> ahh usefull
<SpamapS> FRITZ|FRITZ: but, like I said, probably just toss that file in /etc/openvpn/airvpn.conf and it will work
<FRITZ|FRITZ> that's what i was about to try… currently the files are sitting in my home directory. the log showed it unable to find the keys
#upstart 2013-04-04
<FRITZ|FRITZ> hey SpamapS is there a way in the upstart conf to specify a directory?
<FRITZ|FRITZ> nvm thats not what i really need anyway....
<xnox> jodh: multiple confdirs branch reviewed ;-)
<jodh> xnox: thanks.
#upstart 2013-04-06
<Mothership> hello sirs
<saml> i have a bashscript. how do I run it?
<saml> do i need to fork  process myself?
#upstart 2013-04-07
<SpamapS> saml: no, 'exec /path/to/your/script' is fine as long as it is directly executable. Otherwise exec bash /path/to/your/script
<saml> SpamapS, thanks. I ended up using script block
<saml> probably because the script itself was wrong
<vedic> I have a server which I want to start and stop using upstart. How to setup such a script? server is able to check sigterm signal to shutdown. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 with python 2.6 . I would prefer to start the script in usermod so that all the files this server creates doesn't take root permission else some other script will have problems writing into them
<vedic> I have created upstart script to start/stop a python script (its a tcp/ip server). There are two servers that I need to start (order is not a matter). When I start the first server using upstart script, it is starting well and works fine. But while first is running, if I start second server which is using prefork to spawn about 10 processes, it is not able to start.
<vedic> It just complains: /home/user1/virtualenv/bin/python already running.
#upstart 2014-04-01
<delkin> Hello. I am trying to create an upstart script that runs on `starting hostname`. When I simulate this with `start hostname` my script runs well, but when I restart the machine it doesnt... does anyone have a hint on this issue?
<delkin> the objective is to change the hostname of the machine to be equal to the mac address.
<jodh> delkin: what happens on restart? Do you get any errors in /var/log/upstart/$job.log ?
<delkin> jodh: I didnt know about that file. Thanks. I will have a look
<jodh> delkin: you might want to take a look at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#debugging. An alternative approach btw is to create an /etc/init/hostname.override that contains your custom 'exec hostname ...' command which will replace the default in /etc/init/hostname.conf.
<jodh> delkin: that would also be easier since otherwise your new job will have to set the hostname, then call 'stop hostname || true' to ensure that the real hostname job doesn't run and change the hostname again.
<delkin> jodh: I see. Thanks a lot. I also believe I will have a tough time changing the hostname. It seems that before the hostname service runs the file system is Read-only, so I cannot update the /etc/hostname.
<delkin> jodh: can you suggest me the best moment when (triggered by which service) I should try to change the /etc/hostname file?
<jodh> delkin: yes, the hostname job does run before the fs is writeable, but that doesn't stop you from changing the hostname - just 'exec hostname -b myhostname'. You can create another job that specifies 'start on filesystem' that essentially calls 'exec hostname > /etc/hostname'. However, you do have the problem that anything that reads the hostname directly from /etc/hostname between those jobs running will
<jodh> have the incorrect value :(
<delkin> jodh: I will try to set that new upstart script to `start on (started filesystem and starting static-network-up)`. Something like this, i guess
<delkin> jodh: i'm afraid that the all network services run while the file system is still Read-only. This is not good :\
<xnox> delkin: "start on remote-filesystem" should be enough, no?
<delkin> xnox: :( nop. Looks like the hostname is set before that.
<xnox> delkin: well, hostname is and can be set before filesystems are RW. So you can't have both, e.g. you cannot block setting hostname until filesystems are RW.
<xnox> delkin: i am not sure i understand your issue then.
<delkin> xnox: I am trying to change the hostname during boot to have the mac address in it. Every machine with this configuration would have its mac address as hostname.
<xnox> delkin: create a task which fires upon udev event which adds a network interface and local-filesystem, echo desired hostname into /etc/hostname; start --no-wait hostname.
<xnox> delkin: this will update the hostname dynamically on each boot, based on first network interface that comes up.
<delkin> xnox: I believe that at some point the networking services will look at the /etc/hostname file to set the hostname and let know that to the rest of the network. I am trying to find when I can set the /etc/hostnames (the sweet spot). I have realize that if it is to early the file system is Read-only. If it is too late the networking services already checked the /etc/hostname, so it doesnt matter what I put there anymore
<delkin> xnox: I will try that
<xnox> delkin: after filesystems are RW, after you update /etc/hostname, you need to run "start --no-wait hostname" which will update hostname (e.g. upon ssh connection new hostname will be visible)
<delkin> xnox: so, it will basically override the old hostname, right? I am afraid that it can take minutes before I can ssh using the new hostname. I will give it a try. Thanks!
<xnox> delkin: huh? fix your dns server to assign correct hostnames =)
<delkin> xnox: the problem is that the DNS takes time to propagate, i think
<delkin> xnox: that's why I wanted to do the changes before the network services even started
<delkin> xnox: i'm just afraid that at that point the file system is still read only
<xnox> delkin: yes, they are but e.g. ssh server is not up yet, so it doesn't matter.
<delkin> xnox: the trouble is that the old hostname is published to the DNS when the network services start. Even if I change the hostname before the ssh server, the DNS still thinks that my machine is named with the old hostname
<delkin> xnox: I found that if I  `ifdown -a` and then `ifup -a` it will trigger an update in the DNS server.
<SpamapS> hey I have a box in production whose init is overwhelmed ..
<SpamapS> root         1 91.1  0.0  37772 13384 ?        Rs   11:02 359:42 /sbin/init
<SpamapS> not responding to initctl
<SpamapS> slangasek: ^^ any ideas?
<SpamapS> jodh: ^^ You?
<SpamapS> ahh
<SpamapS> pipe(0x7fff759353d0)                    = -1 EMFILE (Too many open files)
<slangasek> wow
<slangasek> yuck
<SpamapS> slangasek: caused by bug 1300885
<slangasek> ok
<SpamapS> slangasek: basically.. OpenStack with neutron creates a network-interface job per tap interface
<SpamapS> and on this box, they're trying, and failing, so fast that upstart can't stop them anymore
<slangasek> SpamapS: I guess you can forcibly adjust the file limit through /proc to temporarily restore it
<SpamapS> I'm killing processes now to try and get enough room to finish
<slangasek> ok
<SpamapS> slangasek: raising it just raised the nr open :(
<SpamapS> # cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr
<SpamapS> 2688	0	10000000
<SpamapS> oh n/m
<SpamapS> root@ci-overcloud-novacompute6-sq4g5z35pfzt:/proc/1# echo -n "Max open files=unlimited:unlimited" > limits
<SpamapS> -su: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<SpamapS> slangasek: ^^ any ideas?
<slangasek> mm, I don't know the syntax for updating limits offhand
<SpamapS> slangasek: ok so I used the minimal program here: http://linux.die.net/man/2/prlimit
<SpamapS> slangasek: worked
<SpamapS> slangasek: seems init is subjecting itself to the soft limit of 1024 .. given the logging.. that seems like something it should raise on its own.
<SpamapS> or refuse to log more things
<SpamapS> slangasek: shall I report as a bug? Seems worthy of a fix even for trusty.
<slangasek> SpamapS: yeah, I'd say it's bugworthy
<SpamapS> slangasek: ok, will add an Ubuntu task to the bug we're tracking in our project. THanks.
<SpamapS> err, an upstart task
<SpamapS> ahh looks like jodh is already looking at that bug.
<SpamapS> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/1300663 for reference.
<xnox> SpamapS: if you know the rougue job/jobs you can set "console none" on them via an override file, thus upstart will not log anything for them... still a workaround though.
<SpamapS> xnox: yes thats what we're doing now for all of our compute nodes
<xnox> console output, would work and spew to console if that's collected / managed.
<SpamapS> tap interfaces will come and go at a high rate for nova-compute
<SpamapS> xnox: no thanks
<xnox> =))))
<SpamapS> the real problem, ifdown sqawking on ignored interfaces, is fixed, but I'd rather not be overwhelmed on console or logfiles if some other bug comes up
<stgraber> SpamapS: haha, yeah, I got bored of ifdown being a bit too verbose a couple weeks back when doing lxc stress testing, at some point I was wondering what was taking 2GB of my /var/log ;)
<stgraber> every run of my test script was basically creating around 10000 veth pairs, so triggering the job around 20000, that pretty quickly made a mess in /var/log/upstart ;)
<SpamapS> After thinking for the last hour.. I wonder if 'console output' would make more sense for network-interface
<stgraber> it sure would make debugging much harder
<stgraber> at least for me
<stgraber> currently when something is wrong with networking, I ask for a tarball of /var/log/upstart + /etc/network/interfaces and between the two I can pretty much always figure out what happened. If things were just printing to the console, we'd loose that and as everything is event based, chances are that the console output would be pretty unreadable should something actually go wrong.
#upstart 2015-03-31
<vinayus> hi anyone here??
#upstart 2015-04-01
<afournier> hi
<afournier> i think i have a leak in upstart, an old version of it 1.6.1 on i686, any known bug about that ?
<afournier> root         1  0.0 20.2 684228 682496 ?       Ss   Feb25   2:34 /sbin/init
<afournier> pmap => 80c70000  680804       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]
<macdabby_> im having an issue with mongo that seems to be related to upstart ... "mongod --config /etc/mongod.conf" works but "service mongod start" fails because it's not loading the config file.
<macdabby_> i added an echo to the upstart file and this seems to be what it's executing: mongodstart-stop-daemon --background --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/mongod.pid --make-pidfile --chuid mongodb --exec  /usr/bin/mongod  -- --config /etc/mongod.conf
<cetex> hm.. any ideas how i should setup an upstart job that can be started without any instance variables set, and which can handle multiple instances as well?
<cetex> I need something where an upstart job can be started without setting any extra parameters, and i need to identify this, i then need to be able to create instances of the same job that behaves differently.
<cetex> ah.. set an environment variable to something defaultish, use that as instance, then set it to other variables when triggering new events.
#upstart 2016-04-04
<corentin> when I change the /etc/init/myservice.conf file, how do I tell upstart that it has been updated?
<corentin> it seems it is ignoring my changes
<supergonkas> If you restart  it you should be able to see the changes afaik
<corentin> supergonkas: you mean restart upstart ?
<corentin> or the service ?
<supergonkas> The service
<corentin> hah, if I run this command: sudo initctl reload-configuration then it works
<corentin> also added this to my upstart script: start on (started mongodb and started redis-server and runlevel [2345])
<corentin> then tried to shutdown mongodb and then start suricata, but suricata starts eventhough mongodb is not started
<corentin> and I checked that mongodb is indeed not running
#upstart 2016-04-05
<threeminutemonta> I'm attempting to use upstart to do the followingexec sudo -u www-data "cd /var/www/test_xxx/ && /var/www/venv34/bin/rq worker" though it doesn't seem to keep running. 
<corentin> threeminutemonta: have you configured sudo without a password?
<corentin> threeminutemonta: oh but sudo needs a valid binary to execute, try: sudo -u www-data sh -c "cd /var/www/test_xxx/ && /var/www/venv34/bin/rq worker"
<corentin> or aleternatively you could create a script containing your commands, and execute that script using sudo 
#upstart 2016-04-06
<imperito> Hello upstart
<imperito> I'm not sure if this is the right place for a support question, but I'm having an issue with an upstart job. I'm using "start on file" to run a job whenever a file is put in a particular directory, but it seems to miss executing on some of those events
<imperito> I've used inotify-tools to verify that inotify is generating an event for every file created
<imperito> however when 160 files are added to the watched location the upstart job only runs ~100 times
#upstart 2016-04-10
<InfinityBear> I need a quick cheatsheet for setting up a upstart service
<InfinityBear> I need a quick cheatsheet for setting up a upstart service
